
Regardless of religion: How do you interpret the Bible? - mgh2
https://www.quora.com/How-do-you-interpret-the-Bible/answer/Marcos-Hung?__filter__=&__nsrc__=2&__sncid__=3270219328&__snid3__=5385085712&force_prompt_topic_bio=1&share=1
======
PhilWright
Please ignore, this is one of many questions asked by the poster on quora.com
in order to promote his book.

